# Pre-radiation tooth extractions



## Mary Leidy (Feb 19, 2016)

Good morning.  I have been searching the web this morning for an answer, but decided to ask here.  I bill for Oral Surgeons, who at times extract carious teeth for Medicare patients who have cancer before they begin radiation treatment.  Pre ICD 10 we used V07.8 with the cancer diagnosis and it was paid.  All the crosswalks we found came up with V07.8=z41.8.  Now Medicare is denying stating the Z41.8 makes it routine dental.  Anyone out there having the same issue?  Any suggestions?  Thanks in advance!
Mary


----------



## CodingKing (Feb 19, 2016)

I was thinking Z40.8 - Encounter for other prophylactic surgery would be closer match


----------



## mitchellde (Feb 19, 2016)

It really is not prophylactic though.  We always used the cancer diagnosis with no problem.


----------



## sbrabham (Aug 22, 2017)

Did you ever find the answer to this question?


----------



## TJHUEY (May 2, 2018)

*Help*

Did anyone have the answer to this question?  I have been trying to find the answer.


----------

